# Weaving/ Latest project



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I though I would post a picture of my latest project I just made on my Rigid Heddle Loom. I made a scarf for a friend, and I thought I would share.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Lucky friend.

SEA


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! It's stunning,beautiful work..


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fidra said:


> Lovely work!


Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely colors!


Thank you !!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Gaildh said:


> Absolutely love it!


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

SEA said:


> Beautiful. Lucky friend.
> 
> SEA


Thank you So much! This is for a friend who had wanted me to weave her scarf for sometime. I am going to give it to her tomorrow, and I so hope she likes it!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow wonderful colors and your weaving is amazing.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am trying to thank each one of you that responded. If I failed to personally Thank You, it wasn't intentional!!! 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It is a nice looking scarf!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the colors too...


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful weaving! Did you use 2 heddles? What was your weaving pattern. Very nice...


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. I really love it.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful weaving! Did you use 2 heddles? What was your weaving pattern. Very nice...


Thank you!!!! No, I only used 1 Heddle ( 7.51)
The pattern was easy.., easy.... it is a simple 1/5 warp float pattern using a pick up stick. 
Then after you place the pick up stick, then it's Up, Down, and maneuver the pick up stick


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful! Your friend will love it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful! I love everything about it! May have to try that technique myself. ????


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love your weaving and those beautiful colours. Thank you for showing us.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely weaving!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Can I be your friend? :sm02:


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

sbeth53 said:


> Beautiful! Can I be your friend? :sm02:


Sure!!! ????????

BTW: my friend did love the scarf. ❤ 
I gave it to her yesterday. She was so happy with it, she cried!! ❤❤


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Good feelings!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! Love those colors and your weaving is just expert.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

nice! What kind of rigid heddle? Yarn?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful. I love the color combination and pickup pattern you used.


----------

